# How long till fully grown?



## James Q

Bronite, our toy cockerpoo, is now 14 weeks and we dont want to wish it away but at what age do they normally become fully grown? And what is the average toy cockerpoo size? Brontie has seltted in just fine and we are all still loving having her in our family! James


----------



## embee

At 14 weeks Brontie has a bit more growing to do. Flo was 6kg at 14 weeks and is now 14 months and 10.75kg.

Flo reached 14" at around 8 months. She didn't get any taller after that but did put a bit more weight on as she filled out and matured.


----------



## kendal

normaly around 6 months you should have an idea of their adult size, the dont tend to grow that much after that.

then it depends on the size of mum and dad 

the standersd for the cockers and poodles are 

poodle (miniture and toy) 9 - 15 inches 1.8 - 5.5 kg 

english cocker 15 - 17inches 11.8 - 15.4 kg 

american cocker 14 - 15 inches 10.9 - 12.7kg


----------



## caradunne

*Izzy*



kendal said:


> normaly around 6 months you should have an idea of their adult size, the dont tend to grow that much after that.
> 
> then it depends on the size of mum and dad
> 
> the standersd for the cockers and poodles are
> 
> poodle (miniture and toy) 9 - 15 inches 1.8 - 5.5 kg
> 
> english cocker 15 - 17inches 11.8 - 15.4 kg
> 
> american cocker 14 - 15 inches 10.9 - 12.7kg


Izzy is 9 months old, she weighs 6.1 k and hasn't put on any weight for a month (approximate 14/15 inch to shoulder) - should I be concerned about the lack of weight gain?
Cara


----------



## embee

They all vary in build. Flo is 14" and 10.75 but quite a square, solid, wide ribbed girl. If she has plenty of energy and is active that's probably fine and she may put on more weight as she fills out and matures. Flo was 6kg at 14 weeks and 10.75kg at 14 months.


----------



## Enneirda.

No need to worry Cara, my pup did the same thing. She hasn't grown (noticeably) sense around nine months. 

James Q, ask your breeder the hight and weight of both parents, and which way they believe your pup will lean. Normally a breeder can guess by the look of the pup pretty accurately.


----------



## James Q

Thanks everyone. Brontie seems to be doing very well and has grown quite a bit (15 weeks old now), but she's gone off her food again so not sure we've got that right. Not sure what to make of our puppy classes, too, at the moment, seem to be too many puppies (11) to get much individual attention. But we'll keep going as the socialization is good.


----------



## caradunne

*weight*



Enneirda. said:


> No need to worry Cara, my pup did the same thing. She hasn't grown (noticeably) sense around nine months.
> 
> James Q, ask your breeder the hight and weight of both parents, and which way they believe your pup will lean. Normally a breeder can guess by the look of the pup pretty accurately.


Thanks for all the helpful comments, she is very very energetic, intelligent and a complete delight; I will stop worrying!
Cara


----------



## corrina

James Q said:


> Bronite, our toy cockerpoo, is now 14 weeks and we dont want to wish it away but at what age do they normally become fully grown? And what is the average toy cockerpoo size? Brontie has seltted in just fine and we are all still loving having her in our family! James


Wot is the answer


----------



## corrina

*re cockerpoo when are they full grown*

My cockerpoo is five and a half months old when will she be full gtown


----------



## Cat 53

Height wise approx 6 months but she may still grow for a further three months both in height and weight. It's hard to say because they are a cross breed and all very so much.


----------

